# Who has the most pro wins?



## gizzard

Is there an up-to-date site that lists riders' total pro wins? I should imagine that Petacchi is at the top of that list (now that Zabel is no longer racing).


----------



## alexb618

'LANCE ARMSTRONG!!!!!!!!!!'

probably peracchi i would think, would be interested to see any figures also


----------



## atpjunkie

*are we talking present riders?*

like most wins of active riders
or historical?

cause if we're going historical, it's eddy as far as % and I'd guess total #


----------



## gizzard

atpjunkie said:


> like most wins of active riders
> or historical?
> 
> cause if we're going historical, it's eddy as far as % and I'd guess total #


Only current riders I'm afraid. I'd like to see the palmares of rider like Patacchi, McEwan, Freire etc. Petacchi must have at least 150 pro wins I reckon.


----------



## Bertrand

Historically, I would think that Jeannie Longo tops them all.


----------



## Mootsie

Most by an American is Scott Moninger with 250 or so.


----------



## kbiker3111

not "big" Phinney?


----------



## ewitz

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/veloarchive/riders/top12.htm


----------



## foxadam

Mootsie said:


> Most by an American is Scott Moninger with 250 or so.


Gord Fraser is up there too. Wiki says "over 200" and "Gord is the winningest North American cyclist in recent history".


----------



## bigmig19

Wasnt PR Boonens 100th? That was fast.


----------



## Dwayne Barry

foxadam said:


> Gord Fraser is up there too. Wiki says "over 200" and "Gord is the winningest North American cyclist in recent history".


Shouldn't we confine this to the big leagues? Including guys who racked up a bunch of domestic wins is like including someone's homerun record from AA baseball when talking about what professional baseball player has hit the most homeruns.


----------



## quickfeet18

try this... 

http://cqranking.com/men/asp/gen/start.asp


----------



## Jokull

Dwayne Barry said:


> Shouldn't we confine this to the big leagues? Including guys who racked up a bunch of domestic wins is like including someone's homerun record from AA baseball when talking about what professional baseball player has hit the most homeruns.


I agree. It can get confusing about what a "pro" win is otherwise. I think the stricter definition is better. For instance, Cycling Weekly have this list: http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/The_alltime_list_of_British_pro_winners_article_253563.html of the most prolific British winners, and the definition is really strict - just UCI races ranked .1 or above (or their historic equivalent). According to the UCI, everything below this level is really just semi-professional or amateur.

It would be interesting to see an equivalent list to the Cycling Weekly one produced for American riders.


----------



## Einstruzende

Active riders, would almost assuredly be...

Petacchi
McEwen
Boonen
Armstrong

In that order. There's probably a really big fall off after that. Following would be guys like Rebellin and Friere.


----------



## pdh777

And the winners are:

Petacchi - 137
Boonen - 100
McEwen - 90
Friere - 57
Cancellara - 43
Lance - 43

This is from the season preveiw issue of Procycling - came out in January. All of the above totals are from January except for Boonen.


----------



## pdh777

Cavedish should also be noted - as of January - 33 wins


----------



## uzziefly

pdh777 said:


> And the winners are:
> 
> Petacchi - 137
> Boonen - 100
> McEwen - 90
> Friere - 57
> Cancellara - 43
> Lance - 43
> 
> This is from the season preveiw issue of Procycling - came out in January. All of the above totals are from January except for Boonen.





Einstruzende said:


> Active riders, would almost assuredly be...
> 
> Petacchi
> McEwen
> Boonen
> Armstrong
> 
> In that order. There's probably a really big fall off after that. Following would be guys like Rebellin and Friere.


Guess that order is a little different now 

I don't recall McEwen winning much this year.

Lance won a fair bit also partly due to him being more of a sprinter/puncheur in the past. Once he started gunning for the Tour, his wins dropped by a fair bit.

Hmm, speaking of Lance.... Which stage racers (GC men) have the most wins? (I'm talking about wins in the case used for the other men listed in this thread)

Does Lance lead the pack with his number of 43?


----------



## Jokull

Just thought of a few other prolific winners that got left off that Procycling list, and I've done a rough count based on Wikipedia information as well.

Cunego - 40 wins
Di Luca - 44 wins
Valverde - 51 wins

Uzzie, I guess all of these guys qualify as grand tour GC riders?


----------



## Einstruzende

uzziefly said:


> Guess that order is a little different now
> 
> I don't recall McEwen winning much this year.
> 
> Lance won a fair bit also partly due to him being more of a sprinter/puncheur in the past. Once he started gunning for the Tour, his wins dropped by a fair bit.
> 
> Hmm, speaking of Lance.... Which stage racers (GC men) have the most wins? (I'm talking about wins in the case used for the other men listed in this thread)
> 
> Does Lance lead the pack with his number of 43?


Well, most of the guys in prior lists have a bunch of GC stage wins, so you gotta count those. And if you're talking all time, then the answer is obvious, and by a huge margin.

If you're just talking about most GC stage wins among active riders, then that answer is probably still Petacchi, but maybe Armstrong. List doesn't change much actually I'd wager (among the top guys)

If the list is most career wins among active riders who have won a GC, then it is much easier ...
It appears DiLuca wins over Armstrong 44 to 43 (assuming posted numbers above are correct), with Cunego 3rd with 40 wins. After that, maybe Menchov. I don't think folks like Simoni or Sastre did much winning outside of their GC wins, so maybe Simoni has a decent amount of Giro stage wins. Oh, forgot about Contador. He would be above Menchov but below Cuengo.


----------



## uzziefly

Einstruzende said:


> Well, most of the guys in prior lists have a bunch of GC stage wins, so you gotta count those. And if you're talking all time, then the answer is obvious, and by a huge margin.
> 
> If you're just talking about most GC stage wins among active riders, then that answer is probably still Petacchi, but maybe Armstrong. List doesn't change much actually I'd wager (among the top guys)
> 
> If the list is most career wins among active riders who have won a GC, then it is much easier ...
> It appears DiLuca wins over Armstrong 44 to 43 (assuming posted numbers above are correct), with Cunego 3rd with 40 wins. After that, maybe Menchov. I don't think folks like Simoni or Sastre did much winning outside of their GC wins, so maybe Simoni has a decent amount of Giro stage wins. Oh, forgot about Contador. He would be above Menchov but below Cuengo.


Yeah I was talking about career wins. Didn't cross my mind to mention that at all for some reason.

Then again, most GC guys (well, sort of anyway) only race in stage races, save for Valverde, Cunego and a few others who also race certain classics and actually win too right?

That way, your assessment of career wins should definitely be right since there aren't many other GC riders with many wins (or close to the 40 mark that Cunego has).

I think Contador has like erm, 20 something or low 30s as far as career wins go? I somehow remember reading that he has about 20 something last year or so...


----------



## orange_julius

gizzard said:


> Is there an up-to-date site that lists riders' total pro wins? I should imagine that Petacchi is at the top of that list (now that Zabel is no longer racing).


There are many ways to define and assign values to wins, but I like the
approach taken by Cycling Hall of Fame:

http://cyclinghalloffame.com/

Enjoy.


----------



## 32and3cross

for current active cyclists has to be Longo and the wins just keep coming she just won today.


----------



## pacificaslim

Surely people are talking about the top pro class here.


----------



## atpjunkie

*well there's a new sheriff in town*

we can't forget Rick Van Steenbergen (Rick 1) with over 1,000 pro victories


----------



## uzziefly

Jokull said:


> Just thought of a few other prolific winners that got left off that Procycling list, and I've done a rough count based on Wikipedia information as well.
> 
> Cunego - 40 wins
> Di Luca - 44 wins
> Valverde - 51 wins
> 
> Uzzie, I guess all of these guys qualify as grand tour GC riders?


Yup they qualify as GC riders. 

Hmm, I didn't know Di Luca had that many wins honestly.


----------



## flyingheel

> Cavedish should also be noted - as of January - 33 wins


That should be him right near Mr. Armstrong since he has 8 more wins this season through the end of April.


----------

